# zahlen in array vergleichen



## releu (27. Februar 2004)

Ein Zufallsgenerator legt mir in einem fünfstelligen Array Zufallszahlen (Würfel) von 1 bis 6 ab.
Ich möchte nun einen Code schreiben, der mir die Anzahl der gleichen Zahlen liefert. Wer kann mir helfen? Besten Dank!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo!


```
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.HashMap;
import java.util.HashSet;
import java.util.Random;

/*
 * Created on 28.02.2004
 *
 * To change the template for this generated file go to
 * Window&gt;Preferences&gt;Java&gt;Code Generation&gt;Code and Comments
 */

/**
 * @author Administrator
 *
 * To change the template for this generated type comment go to
 * Window&gt;Preferences&gt;Java&gt;Code Generation&gt;Code and Comments
 */
public class Zufall {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int[] würfe = new int[6];
		int[] häufigkeit = new int[6];
		Random rnd = new Random();
		HashSet set = new HashSet();
		
		System.out.println("Werte: ");
		for (int i = 0; i < würfe.length; i++) {
			würfe[i] = (Math.abs(rnd.nextInt()) % 6) + 1;
			
			System.out.println((i+1) + ".ter Würf ergab: " +würfe[i]);
			
			boolean neuWert = set.add(new Integer(würfe[i]));
			if(!neuWert)
				häufigkeit[würfe[i]-1]++;
		}
		
		System.out.println("-----------------------");
		
		Object[] a = set.toArray();
		Arrays.sort(a);
		for (int i = 0; i < a.length; i++) {
			int val = ((Integer)a[i]).intValue();
			System.out.println("Wert : " + val + " kam " + (häufigkeit[val-1]+1) + " mal vor." );
		}
		System.out.println();		

	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## releu (28. Februar 2004)

Herzlichen Dank!
War ne grosse Hilfe!
Gruss releu


----------

